# The Rat King Chart of Doom



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 14, 2017)

I will admit, this will be on and off topic, at hand. I'm making good headway with the chart, honestly.  In fact, it's scaring me with the connections I'm already seeing from probably 10 percent of the Rat King. However, I need your help and your autism.

@Feline Darkmage, @Jaimas, @Hellfire, and @AnOminous have been tremendous helps with direction. And @Erida has been a good partner in crime. I've also tried to reference as much as I could from this forum and from Lolcows. However, my autism does have limits. And that's where *YOU* come in. Not to powerlevel, but archiving is my actual RL job. And I'm not bad at it... However, I always need a set of eyes to assist me, as well. Even if it's a minor correction, a major gap to fill, or updates... any bit helps, folks.

Let's archive these fucks, for the next generation to see how fucked up Millenials truly are, shall we?

And with that, the updated chart.


----------



## InLivingTuna (May 14, 2017)

Do the colors mean anything?


----------



## AnOminous (May 14, 2017)

I'd suggest using something like Maltego for complicated, weird, incredibly autistic bullshit like this.  I'd also warn that I suspect it spies on you.


----------



## Jaimas (May 14, 2017)

InLivingTuna said:


> Do the colors mean anything?



They indicate which idiot is linked to which idiot for easy coding.


----------



## InLivingTuna (May 14, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> They indicate which idiot is linked to which idiot for easy coding.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll update this chart in a few minutes with the connections I'm aware of.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 14, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I'd suggest using something like Maltego for complicated, weird, incredibly autistic bullshit like this.  I'd also warn that I suspect it spies on you.



Thought of that first, friend. And I'm sure it does. The good part is that I'm pretty autistic enough to have Excel charting all of this shit.



Jaimas said:


> They indicate which idiot is linked to which idiot for easy coding.



And correct. I'll also do a legend for the arrows, as well. Because a few are confirmed bed notches, like Eric and the FTM murder duo.


----------



## cuddle striker (May 14, 2017)

it'd be cool to color code by depth of involvement? like the more connections they have, the more red, the less they have, the more green.

like an anti rat rainbow chart

eta: great work making it rat-head shaped, too.a thing of beauty


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 14, 2017)

resonancer said:


> it'd be cool to color code by depth of involvement? like the more connections they have, the more red, the less they have, the more green.
> 
> like an anti rat rainbow chart
> 
> eta: great work making it rat-head shaped, too.a thing of beauty



Thanks for noticing. It's probably going to end up in that shape. Honestly, Phil doesn't have many actual friends out side of the Rattenkönig circle. Hence his place was perfect for the head. And that's why it's the most painful color, too.


----------



## repentance (May 14, 2017)

What are you regarding as a "connection" for the purposes of this chart?  Richard/Terra Jones has connections to quite a few of these people but some are more tenuous than others.  His connection to Nina and Greta is well documented.  He was buddy, buddy with NekoArc and Laurelai for a while.  He's social media friends with Phil.


----------



## InLivingTuna (May 14, 2017)

@WeaponsGradeAutism is it important we keep the rat head shape? Nora is in kind of an awkward spot, so we can't add any of her friends without breaking the shape.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 14, 2017)

repentance said:


> What are you regarding as a "connection" for the purposes of this chart?  Richard/Terra Jones has connections to quite a few of these people but some are more tenuous than others.  His connection to Nina and Greta is well documented.  He was buddy, buddy with NekoArc and Laurelai for a while.  He's social media friends with Phil.



The connections are going two way, I'm using the old "relay" system as a reference. For example, Kat Blaque and Riley Dennis are connected and have appeared together on YouTube, but Kat also follows Katelyn Burns, as a fellow writer from HuffPo. Riley and Kat will have a solid arrow, as they've met and acknowledge each other. Katelyn will have a dotted arrow as they're connected, but haven't met or interacted except as echo chamber. 

Ana Maradoll and Katelyn, though, are buddy-buddy, hence the solid arrow. Ana frequently re-tweets and vice versa.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 14, 2017)

InLivingTuna said:


> @WeaponsGradeAutism is it important we keep the rat head shape? Nora is in kind of an awkward spot, so we can't add any of her friends without breaking the shape.



It's really not. I want to make sure we get the connections right. As I told @repentance, the simplest way we can do this without making it a clusterfuck is an assumed relay system. So, feel free to add info.


----------



## AnOminous (May 14, 2017)

Nora is really way more central to the specific Rat King(s) that get covered here than Wesley, who is only of historical importance, if that.

Most of the current batch don't even remember Wesley unless he personally raped them, which is fairly likely in some cases, I suppose, but Wesley doesn't really have long term friends as a psychopath.


----------



## Jaimas (May 14, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Nora is really way more central to the specific Rat King(s) that get covered here than Wesley, who is only of historical importance, if that.
> 
> Most of the current batch don't even remember Wesley unless he personally raped them, which is fairly likely in some cases, I suppose, but Wesley doesn't really have long term friends as a psychopath.



Nora's also a lot more directly active. About half the Rat King is keenly aware that Laurelai is a shit and want nothing to do with her. Nora's toxic enough to have similar statistics but will still actively go after people she thinks offended her.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 14, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> Nora's also a lot more directly active. About half the Rat King is keenly aware that Laurelai is a shit and want nothing to do with her. Nora's toxic enough to have similar statistics but will still actively go after people she thinks offended her.



I can agree. And the chart is going to reflect that as well. The top half is pretty sparse, as you said. Laurelai has pretty much driven away the more modern members. But Nora keeps the toxicity going, like a poisoned relay system, so to speak.


----------



## AnOminous (May 14, 2017)

There are multiple rat kings, and Nora's is just currently the most prominent since they're so low-tier on the social justice totem pole that they're a joke even to other SJWs and literally blocked by them.

Then there's the Phil ass-patter group, which has contributed a lot, too. 

Those are two of the main groups that actually interest us, since being laughably pathetic is really the most important criterion.

There are a number of others with that tag, like that guy who thought it was a good idea to blow dudes in the Wal-Mart bathroom while he worked there and then post that to the net.  Many of those other characters have only marginal connections to other Internet drama troons, though.

The more you try to draw a social network diagram of any of this, though, the more it turns into a crazy spiderweb.  Try not to lose your mind, lol.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 14, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> There are multiple rat kings, and Nora's is just currently the most prominent since they're so low-tier on the social justice totem pole that they're a joke even to other SJWs and literally blocked by them.
> 
> Then there's the Phil ass-patter group, which has contributed a lot, too.
> 
> ...



Too late on losing my mind. But Zachary and his "girlfriend" are connected to NekoArc and the two FTMs who helped push Lizzie over the edge


----------



## repentance (May 14, 2017)

I think it's a good idea to focus on the original definitions.  A lot of these people are social media friends with pretty much everyone but there are a limited number of key people who wield some type of influence or who are close to those who do.

Merely having a lot of mutuals doesn't really make meaningful connections.  Just as they share blocklists, they all try to maximise their followers and many of them tweet at people who don't even acknowledge them.

NekoArc is interesting because he has connections with people from multiple different factions and he always has had.  Like Laurelai, he's not necessarily "influential" these days.


----------



## InLivingTuna (May 14, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> Kat also follows Katelyn Burns, as a fellow writer from HuffPo.


There's been back and forth between them. Katelyn responds to Matthew/Kat pretty regularly and Matthew reposted their thread on Laci Green today.

So far the connections I've added are:
Laurelai to Peter Coffin
Peter Coffin to Hbomberguy and Margaret Pless
Margaret Pless to Jennifer McDermott and Samuel Collingwood Smith
Nora Reed to Izzy Galvez and Sarah Butts
Izzy Galvez to Sarah Butts
Katelyn Burns to Kat Blaque
Kat Blaque to Franchesca Ramsey, Gazi Kodzo, and Riley Dennis
Riley Dennis to Milo Stewart

also dw I'm using real names on the actual chart, but for clarity's sake I'm using the aliases here. anyone see something I'm missing?


----------



## AnOminous (May 14, 2017)

The rat king aspect is them being joined at the ass, and that is represented by actual interactions rather than just sort of vaguely knowing each other.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 14, 2017)

InLivingTuna said:


> There's been back and forth between them. Katelyn responds to Matthew/Kat pretty regularly and Matthew reposted their thread on Laci Green today.
> 
> So far the connections I've added are:
> Laurelai to Peter Coffin
> ...



Riley and Milo Stewart is one I remember. Milo is probably connected to Kat, as well.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 14, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> The rat king aspect is them being joined at the ass, and that is represented by actual interactions rather than just sort of vaguely knowing each other.



And I'll probably end up editing this beast as time goes on, too. Because their sperging changes landscapes every time.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 14, 2017)

Direct connections to Nora Reed include:

-David Gallant (also connected to the non-Rat King lolcow Zoe Quinn, and everyone below as well)
-Mark Boyd
-Alex Leal
-Jake "Secret Gamer Girl" Alley (Who is connected to Katherine Cross and Feminist Frequency)

I'm not sure where you'd put these guys, probably in the spaces next to or below Bex Gerber and Ana Mardol


----------



## Erida (May 14, 2017)

Sabine gets around too in these circles from what I remember? Zinnia Jones?

I remember the good old days when Chloe Sagal would be included but she REEEEE-d herself into oblivion. Rani pops up every so often in crossovers too.

Kiva Bay tweets Zinnia and Becca, possibly others, been a while since I read her thread.

Sorry if they're already included, my brain can only handle minimal autism on a lazy Sunday morning.


----------



## InLivingTuna (May 14, 2017)

Here's what I have to show. I'll add in the Pless and Kat Blaque connections later, this took way too much time as it is lol.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (May 14, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


>



Well, it certainly looks like a rat king. It'll probably look like a peyote-fueled spiderweb by the time you're done.


----------



## CatParty (May 14, 2017)

InLivingTuna said:


> Here's what I have to show. I'll add in the Pless and Kat Blaque connections later, this took way too much time as it is lol.
> View attachment 219613




Zoe Quinn is not the reason the rat king exists. We just decided to look into phils friends list. This ain't a gamergate thing as much as @Jaimas wants it to be


----------



## InLivingTuna (May 14, 2017)

CatParty said:


> Zoe Quinn is not the reason the rat king exists. We just decided to look into phils friends list. This ain't a gamergate thing as much as @Jaimas wants it to be


Wasn't Nora Reed the center before we found out Richard Jones had invested into this particular sect of autism? I get the Phil thing but it's kind of impossible to remove gamergate from it considering how overbearing it's been among the entire rat king.


----------



## CatParty (May 14, 2017)

InLivingTuna said:


> Wasn't Nora Reed the center before we found out Richard Jones had invested into this particular sect of autism? I get the Phil thing but it's kind of impossible to remove gamergate from it considering how overbearing it's been among the entire rat king.




We literally dug into his friends list to see what his reaction would be if we highlighted his friends (he didn't care) we would then notice they all shared the same network of friends. There is no gamergate element in this and shoving it in there is ruining the original intent of creating the rat king forum.

Do you see Zoe Quinn in this sub forum? No. Because she is not part of this. She just made a video game that upset wizards and they started the most autistic movement on the internet


----------



## InLivingTuna (May 14, 2017)

CatParty said:


> We literally dug into his friends list to see what his reaction would be if we highlighted his friends (he didn't care) we would then notice they all shared the same network of friends. There is no gamergate element in this and shoving it in there is ruining the original intent of creating the rat king forum.
> 
> Do you see Zoe Quinn in this sub forum? No. Because she is not part of this. She just made a video game that upset wizards and they started the most autistic movement on the internet


Fair enough. I'm not super well versed in Phil but I know a bit about the gamergate cows and I probably projected that. My apologies.


----------



## CatParty (May 14, 2017)

InLivingTuna said:


> Fair enough. I'm not super well versed in Phil but I know a bit about the gamergate cows and I probably projected that. My apologies.



It's cool. I just remember when we were starting this out and I'd be happy to answer questions.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 14, 2017)

CatParty said:


> We literally dug into his friends list to see what his reaction would be if we highlighted his friends (he didn't care) we would then notice they all shared the same network of friends. There is no gamergate element in this and shoving it in there is ruining the original intent of creating the rat king forum.
> 
> Do you see Zoe Quinn in this sub forum? No. Because she is not part of this. She just made a video game that upset wizards and they started the most autistic movement on the internet



I do have to agree. Zoe pretty much used whatever she could to stay relevant. Including her current "enby" stunt. She's as far removed from the mess because of how badly she burned everyone with the CON mess.


----------



## whatever I feel like (May 14, 2017)

I sort of thought you had to be a tranny to be part of the rat king. That would remove Zoe, despite her protestations to the contrary, and Randi Lee as well.

Fire should probably be added, assuming he has enough connections.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 14, 2017)

Lou Wrong said:


> I sort of thought you had to be a tranny to be part of the rat king. That would remove Zoe, despite her protestations to the contrary, and Randi Lee as well.
> 
> Fire should probably be added, assuming he has enough connections.



The definition on the forum is "LGBTQRSTUV..." related folks. Randi got away from them, so she's out. And Zoe is out because she was honestly never in. She just used them as a PA and ran after the CON fallout.


----------



## The Kebab and Calculator (May 14, 2017)

Immense work @WeaponsGradeAutism. I really hope you can keep your sanity.

And "occupation: none" is everywhere. What a surprise.


----------



## CatParty (May 14, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> The definition on the forum is "LGBTQRSTUV..." related folks. Randi got away from them, so she's out. And Zoe is out because she was honestly never in. She just used them as a PA and ran after the CON fallout.




Yeah remove Zoe, wu, coffin, Harper and anyone not in this subforum


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 14, 2017)

CatParty said:


> Yeah remove Zoe, wu, coffin, Harper and anyone not in this subforum



Only exceptions are Bex, Kat Blaque, Milo Stewart and others that are lolcow forum featured. They're tied in, but as we see from Bex, Riley and Kat... They're exceptionally autistic in and out of the Rat King


----------



## AnOminous (May 14, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Direct connections to Nora Reed include:
> 
> -David Gallant (also connected to the non-Rat King lolcow Zoe Quinn, and everyone below as well)
> -Mark Boyd
> ...



The huge burst of @chimpburgers OPs around the time of our Norasphere obsession have lots of good details on many of these assclowns, including dimmer lights and people now merged into stuff like the Rat King general.


----------



## Jaimas (May 14, 2017)

CatParty said:


> Zoe Quinn is not the reason the rat king exists. We just decided to look into phils friends list. This ain't a gamergate thing as much as @Jaimas wants it to be



I've actually said _quite a few times_, and in multiple threads at this point that you're absolutely correct, and Quinn isn't part of the Rat Kings.

I'm not entirely sure why you're convinced I still think otherwise.



CatParty said:


> We literally dug into his friends list to see what his reaction would be if we highlighted his friends (he didn't care) we would then notice they all shared the same network of friends. There is no gamergate element in this and shoving it in there is ruining the original intent of creating the rat king forum.
> 
> Do you see Zoe Quinn in this sub forum? No. Because she is not part of this. She just made a video game that upset wizards and they started the most autistic movement on the internet



For the benefit of everyone else in the thread, I'm going to elaborate further on this one. Because it's _kind of fucking important_. There's a reason that I thought Quinn was part of it, and it had less to do with her own behavior and far more due to the sheer _volume_ of people covered by the Rat King subforum who were involved in CON, either directly or indirectly - everyone from Laurelai Bailey to SfTheWolf.

Anyone who sees how often the same people _fucking _people pop up in the same sub-groups could come to the very same misguided conclusion I had at the time - which is that there was a connection between the two.

Fact is, there really isn't.

The insane trannies associated with CON are more of a "pre-existing condition" thing; they were what we now call Rat Kings before GG ever happened, and they've persisted long after GG ended. CON, to put it simply, isn't to blame for these idiots, who saw a new avenue to push their shit and rushed for it. GG was a _very_ tempting target for the Rats, since it gave them a target they could attack pretty much consequence free and cynically use to their own game. It coincided with CON's goals at the time, but it sure as shit isn't responsible for them. Pretty much all the Rat Kings we cover are on the GG opposition side, but this is mostly due to trying to exploit it for asspats.

Tellingly, CON kicked the insane tranny branch of the group out when it outlived its usefulness, which included some of the group's biggest die-hards and led to a lot of the expats winding up in the Norasphere. They wanted _nothing to fucking do with them_ beyond seeing them as an ally of convenience at the moment.

The hallmark of the Rat Kings has always been involvement with utilizing the LGBT movement cynically for their own gain, rather than anything else. Because of this, one cannot consider Quinn part of the Rat Kings, nor can, frankly, a _lot_ of CON be considered them. Generally I consider being an insane tranny to be the subdivision by which they start to break down, because the odds are good that if they are, you're going to see a tangible connection to the likes of Laurelai and friends.

For an easy chart related to CON and Rat Kings, using the above rule of thumb, check below the spoiler tag:



Spoiler: CON and Rat Kings



*Not Rat Kings:*
* Zoe Quinn
* Alex Lifschitz
* Margaret Pless
* Peter Coffin
* Dan Olson
* Rob Marmolejo
* Israel Galvez
* Chris Kluwe
* Ian Miles Cheong
* Arthur Chu
* Matt Myers
* Randi Harper
* Brianna Wu
* Dina Abou Karam

These are not Rat Kings. Lolcows, certainly, wildly entertaining ones in the case of several, but not Rat Kings.

*Rat Kings:*
* SF the Wolf
* Laurelai Bailey
* Jake Alley
* Mark Boyd
* Chloe Sagal

These ones are all hallmarked by the confusing spidernest of personal connections and attempts to cynically use the LGBT community for their own game that we commonly associate with the Rat Kings. All are insane trannies as well, and most of them have a long and detailed history of terrible behavior. They also show up on the same blocklists, which I find very funny.

*Grey Area:*
* Katherine Cross
* Sarah Nyberg
* David Gallant

These three are unique in that their placement within the Rat King is.... Questionable. Cross is an insane tranny and constantly pops up in LGBT circles, even outside of CON, but she's done at least a marginally good job of keeping a distance from Laurelai-tier idiocy. Nyberg is a tranny-in-name-only, but she appears in fucking _every single Rat King sub-group_ from the Norasphere to TLL like an Autistic case of Chickenpox, and she has some big ties to various other rats, making her placement questionable.  David Gallant is not an insane tranny either, but is wrist-deep in the Norasphere and due to the sheer number of his responses and connection to other Rats is a sight to behold.



There's actually a discussion to be had on whether Nora's truly part of the Rat King or not. A lot of people would argue no, since she's not technically LGBT (no matter how much she claims to be), and her involvement in many other Rat King-related affairs seems to be fringe at best, but I'd make the argument that between her patreon backings (she's actually surprisingly _more_ successful than many other actual insane trannies), constant ineffectual whinging, acting as a haven of sorts for other Rat King elements, and maintaining ties to so many others, she just slides up over the bar, but that's just my two cents.


----------



## AnOminous (May 14, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> For an easy chart related to CON and Rat Kings, using the above rule of thumb, check below the spoiler tag:



I disagree on Peter Coffin and Izzy Galvez.  Both Rat Kings whether or not they're trannies.  That's never been the defining feature.  Similarly, David S. Gallant is definitely a low-tier Rat King.  I'd argue Kengle is approaching Rat King status, but they seem to be repelling his advances, so maybe not.

Rat Kinging is a matter of function, and people too important individually really aren't Rat King members.  Hence, no Zoe Quinn or John Flynt.

I think the question is would you give a shit about these people if not for their bizarre social connections?  If the answer is no, they are probably only significant because of Rat King membership.

Not that it really matters, since it's just an autistic social construct we basically made up.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (May 14, 2017)

Gallant's not a tranny but he's so deeply tied in to all of them that I'd count him even if he's just an  auxiliary member.


----------



## Jaimas (May 14, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I disagree on Peter Coffin and Izzy Galvez.  Both Rat Kings whether or not they're trannies.  That's never been the defining feature.  Similarly, David S. Gallant is definitely a low-tier Rat King.  I'd argue Kengle is approaching Rat King status, but they seem to be repelling his advances, so maybe not.
> 
> Rat Kinging is a matter of function, and people too important individually really aren't Rat King members.  Hence, no Zoe Quinn or John Flynt.
> 
> ...



That's actually a compelling argument, AnOminous. If we go by that, Nyberg almost certainly is too, and Galvez and Coffin are both in at the Gallant tier.


----------



## AnOminous (May 14, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> That's actually a compelling argument, AnOminous. If we go by that, Nyberg almost certainly is too, and Galvez and Coffin are both in at the Gallant tier.



Nyberg is an interesting case because I'm not sure how he connects to the others.  He gets a lot of general expressions of support, but I don't see much interaction.  He's also mostly a gg figure.  CON itself is sort of a quasi-RK.  I don't think it's really the same, though.

Part of why our troon RKs are so amusing is that they're almost a parody of what you would get if you had a society where literally every member was completely autistic.  Except in the lolcow sense of autistic, because even societies of actual real autistic people (like WrongPlanet) aren't this dysfunctional.


----------



## GS 281 (May 14, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Nyberg is an interesting case because I'm not sure how he connects to the others.  He gets a lot of general expressions of support, but I don't see much interaction.  He's also mostly a gg figure.  CON itself is sort of a quasi-RK.  I don't think it's really the same, though.
> 
> Part of why our troon RKs are so amusing is that they're almost a parody of what you would get if you had a society where literally every member was completely autistic.  Except in the lolcow sense of autistic, because even societies of actual real autistic people (like WrongPlanet) aren't this dysfunctional.


Nyberg used to be deeply entrenched, but fell away from the RK when shit about child and dog interests started covering him. If you search him and a number of RK people on twitter you see interactions slow around 2015. Same with Laurelai because people realized Laurelai is a grade A+ creep


----------



## Ruin (May 14, 2017)

We're making autism flowcharts of fail now? Oh fuck we've become /cow/


----------



## Jaimas (May 14, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Nyberg used to be deeply entrenched, but fell away from the RK when shit about child and dog interests started covering him. If you search him and a number of RK people on twitter you see interactions slow around 2015. Same with Laurelai because people realized Laurelai is a grade A+ creep



Yeah, that's kinda why I pushed her back to grey area. Still pretty frequent in Nora and TLL mentions though.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 14, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> Yeah, that's kinda why I pushed her back to grey area. Still pretty frequent in Nora and TLL mentions though.



She's also in mentions from AnaMaradoll and Katelyn quite a bit.



Ruin said:


> We're making autism flowcharts of fail now? Oh fuck we've become /cow/



And just think of the madness that I'm trying to sort out. I may be in an aslyum by year's end.


----------



## Jaimas (May 14, 2017)

Ruin said:


> We're making autism flowcharts of fail now? Oh fuck we've become /cow/



> Implying that like 92% of /cow/ aren't former Kiwis


----------



## Erida (May 14, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> And just think of the madness that I'm trying to sort out. I may be in an aslyum by year's end.



Ah, that sweet irony of the genuinely crazy, deviant Rat King being free and allowed in public, but the archiver ending up in the loony bin.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 14, 2017)

Erida said:


> Ah, that sweet irony of the genuinely crazy, deviant Rat King being free and allowed in public, but the archiver ending up in the loony bin.



@Erida, you'll come visit, dear?


----------



## Erida (May 14, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> @Erida, you'll come visit, dear?



I might be in there with you from trying to make sense of a Rat King spaghettified flow chart.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 14, 2017)

How did this get featured?!!

Thanks, you crazy people. And welcome to my madness.


----------



## Lackadaisy (May 14, 2017)

I'm not sure if Bex/Becca should be included, though I know she regularly interacts with Mardoll. She's a hatesink all her own.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (May 14, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> > Implying that like 92% of /cow/ aren't former Kiwis



/cow/ is basically just a colony of exiled Kiwis who were too autistic even for us.

Should Fire be on this chart?  I know he's engaged in polyamorous online "relationships" with several other troons.  His little Rat King cell includes Locria who IIRC white knighted Nyberg.


----------



## Smutley (May 14, 2017)

You guys missed one





Also, from my big autistic war board, we have in relation to Phil and others

*Jordan Gwendolyn Davis*
Friends with Nekoarc, Greta, Nina
Lovers with Jessica Davis
Enemies with Phil

*Richard Jones / Terra Jones*
Friends with Greta, Nina, Phil, Kylie Brooks, Nekoarc, Nick Nyberg, more I can't remember

*John Langley*
Failed owner of Red & Black Cafe
Friends with Rani Bakr, Chloe Sagal, Billy Radick, Phil

*Chloe Sagal*
Enemies with nearly everyone, but includes Leighanna Walsh, Phil, Rani, Billy Radick, Brianna Wu, Randi Harper,
Previous lover Rani Bakr
Current lover (maybe) Seth Collins / Szaeg Gholline

Phil
Enemies with Chloe Sagal, Rani Bakr, Billy Radick, Jordan Davis, Jessica Davis, Leighanne Walsh (sometimes), Richard Jones (sometimes)
Friends with Kelley Cyr, Kylie Brooks, Daniel Hong, Arina Leelah Grace, John Langley, Richard Jones (sometimes), Robin Markle, Jeffrey Garten / Violet Hargrave / Goblin Queen


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (May 14, 2017)

So, not only is Wes a vector for the syphilherp, he's also the vector for Rat Kings.....makes sense.


----------



## HG 400 (May 14, 2017)

this thread tbh


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 14, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> this thread tbh



Qft.


----------



## Poor Choices (May 14, 2017)

Who do you intend this list for? If it's for people who know about some rat king posters but not the whole deal using legal/assumed tranny names in the chart alongside real ones might help people figure out better who knows who.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 14, 2017)

Poor Choices said:


> Who do you intend this list for? If it's for people who know about some rat king posters but not the whole deal using legal/assumed tranny names in the chart alongside real ones might help people figure out better who knows who.



I considered that, too. I may edit them in at some point as well. But the legal names are still searchable. 

Laurelai, for example, is still Wesley Bailey legally. Eden Belmont is still Zachary Bradley legally. Katelyn Burns aka Katelyn Garrett is legally Katelyn Garrett. He legally changed his name in official documents.

But as soon as I get the main parts done, I may go into the charting program and edit per your suggestion.


----------



## Staffy (May 14, 2017)

This is one of the most useful posts here OP. Thanks for making light of the members of this autistic tranny illuminati that's creeping behing today.

Also, shouldn't Brianna Wu be here?


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 14, 2017)

Staffy said:


> This is one of the most useful posts here OP. Thanks for making light of the members of this autistic tranny illuminati that's creeping behing today.
> 
> Also, shouldn't Brianna Wu be here?



No, and the reason is that Wu has been excommunicated from them. She's used them for self serving purposes against the group. Same for Zoë Quinn, too.


----------



## MG 620 (May 14, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> The rat king aspect is them being joined at the ass.



Sounds about right, the do tend to shit on each other more often than not.


----------



## Jaimas (May 14, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> this thread tbh



Not enough methamphetamine


----------



## Francis York Morgan (May 14, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> No, and the reason is that Wu has been excommunicated from them. She's used them for self serving purposes against the group. Same for Zoë Quinn, too.


Of the three near the bottom of the chart, Zoe's the only one who might still fit.  Obviously Gallant and Jake pine for her on the regular, but I think she gets retweeted on occasion by a couple of other RKers.  However, Zoe herself doesn't acknowledge any of them and seems to be keeping her distance from the group because crazy troon politics is part of the reason CON imploded.

But yeah, Wu and Randi should both not be there.  Randi looks like she's washed her hands of pretty much all of them and only seems connected because a couple of RKers (like Nora) hold a grudge against her.  Brianna is actively despised by almost all of them and never really was part of their online circlejerk to begin with.  She doesn't need them for money or exposure because she has her own network of asskissers to lean on and Wu herself doesn't seem to like talking to other trannies.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 14, 2017)

Francis York Morgan said:


> Of the three near the bottom of the chart, Zoe's the only one who might still fit.  Obviously Gallant and Jake pine for her on the regular, but I think she gets retweeted on occasion by a couple of other RKers.  However, Zoe herself doesn't acknowledge any of them and seems to be keeping her distance from the group because crazy troon politics is part of the reason CON imploded.
> 
> But yeah, Wu and Randi should both not be there.  Randi looks like she's washed her hands of pretty much all of them and only seems connected because a couple of RKers (like Nora) hold a grudge against her.  Brianna is actively despised by almost all of them and never really was part of their online circlejerk to begin with.  She doesn't need them for money or exposure because she has her own network of asskissers to lean on and Wu herself doesn't seem to like talking to other trannies.



And another factor on Wu. He will deny he is a transgendered person. Nobody can make him admit he was born as a male. That also causes major asshurt in the Rat King.


----------



## HG 400 (May 14, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> Not enough methamphetamine



There's _never_ enough methamphetamine since Null banned likeicare.


----------



## repentance (May 14, 2017)

Smutley said:


> Phil
> Enemies with Chloe Sagal, Rani Bakr, Billy Radick, Jordan Davis, Jessica Davis, Leighanne Walsh (sometimes), Richard Jones (sometimes)
> Friends with Kelley Cyr, Kylie Brooks, Daniel Hong, Arina Leelah Grace, John Langley, Richard Jones (sometimes), Robin Markle, Jeffrey Garten / Violet Hargrave / Goblin Queen



Woah.  What's the Phil/Violet Hargave connection?  If Jake and Phil have somehow discovered one another then that's actually a pretty big deal and means that Jake Alley/Secret Gamer Girl/Violet Hargrave is no longer obsessed with surrounding himself with "cool people".

Also, an important enemy of Chloe is Zinnia Jones - who attracts the adoration of many of these people and the ire of others.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (May 14, 2017)

repentance said:


> Also, an important enemy of Chloe is Zinnia Jones - who attracts the adoration of many of these people and the ire of others.


Zinnia is arguably Chloe's most important enemy.  It was her shitfits at Zinnia that led to Chloe losing her Twitter account multiple times, becoming more isolated as she lost more Rat King support, and has put her in the position she's at right now with her online presence (temp. accounts where she doesn't even acknowledge her identity).


----------



## Smutley (May 14, 2017)

repentance said:


> Woah. What's the Phil/Violet Hargave connection? If Jake and Phil have somehow discovered one another then that's actually a pretty big deal and means that Jake Alley/Secret Gamer Girl/Violet Hargrave is no longer obsessed with surrounding himself with "cool people".



Man my brain must have shut off.  I meant to type "Violet Moonstar" but had just finished reading the updates to the Jake thread.

For the unaware

This is "Violet Hargave"
https://archive.md/fsxdZ/866995df879f1304e4481aab488d39f8c6fed8d1

And this is "Violet Moonstar" who's had van sex with ADF


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 14, 2017)

Smutley said:


> Man my brain must have shut off.  I meant to type "Violet Moonstar" but had just finished reading the updates to the Jake thread.
> 
> For the unaware
> 
> ...



Some of us don't have access to the secret laboratory, Smutley. It's coming up as a bad file on my end.


----------



## repentance (May 14, 2017)

When I mentally run through the history of these connections, it's interesting to note the power shifts.  Laurelai pretty much tweets into the void these days despite being hugely influential when SRS was a bit of a troon epicentre.  Many of the troons who were extremely high profile on tumblr and reddit only a few years ago don't seem to have maintained their influence with the shift to Twitter.

There's also a very definite pre and post Gamergate demarcation.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 14, 2017)

repentance said:


> When I mentally run through the history of these connections, it's interesting to note the power shifts.  Laurelai pretty much tweets into the void these days despite being hugely influential when SRS was a bit of a troon epicentre.  Many of the troons who were extremely high profile on tumblr and reddit only a few years ago don't seem to have maintained their influence with the shift to Twitter.
> 
> There's also a very definite pre and post Gamergate demarcation.



It's why the Laurelai arrow is outward only. He says a lot of toxic shit they won't retweet. But then, they say the exact same shit. I mean, Nora is a less rape creature version of Laurelai, just twice as bitter.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (May 14, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> Some of us don't have access to the secret laboratory, Smutley. It's coming up as a bad file on my end.


PM Null and ask him for access to the ADF forum.


----------



## AnOminous (May 14, 2017)

This is why we need something like Maltego.  Whatever weird, creepy intelligence agency is actually running that operation actually SHOULD know all this stuff.

What kind of links should there be here?

Coloring them, actual real, AIDS-transmitting buttsecks links should be bright red and solid and thick.
And then other stuff should be in differing colors and thicknesses as autism warrants.


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (May 14, 2017)

Zoe claims to be genderless now but I agree that she's still not really part of the Rat King.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Erida (May 14, 2017)

Staffy said:


> Also, shouldn't Brianna Wu be here?



Inspired by @WeaponsGradeAutism, I thought I'd help out by making a separate Wu chart. It took a lot of time and effort collecting together all of Wu's friends and relationships but I think you'll find it's very thorough and a useful resource for any new Kiwi Farm members.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (May 14, 2017)

I wish I had a Semper Fi to give you.

You're doing God's work, son.


----------



## Fork Cartel (May 14, 2017)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> Sounds about right, the do tend to shit on each other more often than not.



They're just in close vicinity and literally shaking, so whenever they take mental dumps it gets flecked all over the place.

Autism being autism, they barely have the gumption to notice this unless it becomes too serious to ignore (as in the cases of Zoe and John).


----------



## InLivingTuna (May 15, 2017)

I think really what we've learned from this thread more than anything is how little we understand our own lolcows despite how much we discuss them. This ties back to the overall challenge of trying to neatly classify people who are, by definition, nonsensical and extremist.

I've been going off of "if they're friends, draw a line", but really you could take that to all sorts of logical extremes. Peter Coffin and Margaret Pless are friends, you draw a line from her to to Vordrak and add in everyone from Donny Long to Connor Bible. To combat this problem, we have two options that would put us on the path to actually finishing the chart:

We reach a consensus on who's included and who isn't before we update things. Jaimas's list is a good place to start with that, all we'd have to decide on are the gray areas like David Gallant and co.

We just indicate the different groupings within the chart. The true Rat King is technically just associates of Phil, we could circle out that grouping and then circle out different groupings for the Norasphere, CON, etc.


----------



## cuddle striker (May 15, 2017)

just keep making more and more rat shapes as you go. it's OK if the center ends up looking like shit. that's what holds the rats together after all


----------



## Mikemikev (May 15, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> View attachment 219560



Is there any actual point of doing this?


----------



## Flustercuck (May 15, 2017)

Mikemikev said:


> Is there any actual point of doing this?


is there any actual point of your posts


----------



## Lurkette (May 15, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> The more you try to draw a social network diagram of any of this, though, the more it turns into a crazy spiderweb.




c i r c l e s w i t h i n c i r c l e s


----------



## José Mourinho (May 15, 2017)

Mikemikev said:


> Is there any actual point of doing this?


The actual point is you're *permathreadbanned *from this thread.

Carry on everyone and don't bother with this communist Muslim.


----------



## Ambivalenz (May 15, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> The huge burst of @chimpburgers OPs around the time of our Norasphere obsession have lots of good details on many of these assclowns, including dimmer lights and people now merged into stuff like the Rat King general.



Which should be mandatory reading for anyone who wants to dig into the Rat King.

OP for original pre-merge Rat King General Thread
How to Trigger a Rat King
What qualifies as Rat King?


----------



## dunbrine47 (May 15, 2017)

So when is this chart going to have to go 3d?


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 15, 2017)

dunbrine47 said:


> So when is this chart going to have to go 3d?



At the rate they go, December.


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (May 15, 2017)

If you want it shaped like a rat head you should use this for reference



Spoiler: Real Live Fat Autistic Rat Head


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (May 15, 2017)

Dear lord, just give them weapons, distinct outfits, outlandish vehicles and we will have a :autism: version of Cobra!


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 15, 2017)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> Dear lord, just give them weapons, distinct outfits, outlandish vehicles and we will have a :autism: version of Cobra!



That's actually a good yet scary idea...


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 16, 2017)

And so everybody knows, I'm not fucking off. Work picked up this week, especially the archives I work with. But next few days will be spent on this project.

I do thank those who gave feedback.

@InLivingTuna, especially thank you for the suggestion. The entire spectrum maybe quite huge to go with. I'll probably introduce a legend soon for the people and update some items per your thoughts.


----------



## InLivingTuna (May 16, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> @InLivingTuna, especially thank you for the suggestion. The entire spectrum maybe quite huge to go with. I'll probably introduce a legend soon for the people and update some items per your thoughts.


It will definitely be a rather large project trying to catalogue everybody, but I'm glad you aren't leaving it behind. I think you should decide rather soon which of the two options you're going to go with. If we're going to make a list we need to get started on that.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 16, 2017)

InLivingTuna said:


> It will definitely be a rather large project trying to catalogue everybody, but I'm glad you aren't leaving it behind. I think you should decide rather soon which of the two options you're going to go with. If we're going to make a list we need to get started on that.



I honestly think we group them together. They all connect to ADF and Wesley. I think we have the NoraSphere, the TorenSphere (which actually now includes Gendermom, and it's through TLL), possibility of a NekoSphere with her "classy ladies", and possibly a BlaqueSphere with the "reporter" troons.


----------



## InLivingTuna (May 16, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> I honestly think we group them together. They all connect to ADF and Wesley. I think we have the NoraSphere, the TorenSphere (which actually now includes Gendermom, and it's through TLL), possibility of a NekoSphere with her "classy ladies", and possibly a BlaqueSphere with the "reporter" troons.


Alright, I'll get started on the next revision of the chart in a few minutes. the shape might end up completely fucked so apologies in advance if it does.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 16, 2017)

InLivingTuna said:


> Alright, I'll get started on the next revision of the chart in a few minutes. the shape might end up completely fucked so apologies in advance if it does.



No worries on the shape, friend. I think we go for accuracy. After that, the lulz come in from the realization of how fucked it all is.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 18, 2017)

And as soon as I get an idea of the lists from @InLivingTuna, the chart will be revamped with the circles of deviancy.


----------

